# biggest deer



## mustangarcher (Feb 3, 2009)

whats the biggest deer yal have shot?

mines a nine point that scored around 125


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

1 small buck with a bow. with a gun i shot a 147. it is in my pics.


----------



## mustangarcher (Feb 3, 2009)

nice.!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't shot a buck yet.

My biggest doe was around 150lb dressed.


----------



## mustangarcher (Feb 3, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I haven't shot a buck yet.
> 
> My biggest doe was around 150lb dressed.


thats cool dude.. you will get one.. and thats a big doe.


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

both with a bow the one on the left scored 141 and the buck on the right scored 120


----------



## mustangarcher (Feb 3, 2009)

traphuntfish said:


> both with a bow the one on the left scored 141 and the buck on the right scored 120


nice bucks..


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Blacktail that scores 109 6/8


----------



## mustangarcher (Feb 3, 2009)

buglebuster said:


> Blacktail that scores 109 6/8


nice buck!


----------



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice deers guys i would put up mine but you would laugh at me. LOL:shade:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have only shot one buck so far and it scores around 120 and it's an eight point.


----------



## mustangarcher (Feb 3, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I have only shot one buck so far and it scores around 120 and it's an eight point.


nice dude...


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

168 3/8 5x5 mule deer


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

My only buck with my bow is a 6 point, never scored it but him, may score around like 55..yea that's pretty small, but he's only my first!


----------



## mustangarcher (Feb 3, 2009)

NDbowhunter31 said:


> 168 3/8 5x5 mule deer


nice!


----------



## mustangarcher (Feb 3, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> My only buck with my bow is a 6 point, never scored it but him, may score around like 55..yea that's pretty small, but he's only my first!


thats a good first buck!


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

here is mine.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice deer.


----------



## mustangarcher (Feb 3, 2009)

Preci$e$hooter said:


> here is mine.


what did it score?

thats a nice buck


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

mustangarcher said:


> what did it score?
> 
> thats a nice buck


thanks it scored 170


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Preci$e$hooter said:


> here is mine.


thats a monster.. congrats


----------



## bowjo84 (Jul 19, 2009)

NDbowhunter31 said:


> 168 3/8 5x5 mule deer


Do you have a pic? Thats one hog of a deer! congrats


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

dont laugh but my biggest is 90 1/8


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

i shot a doe with my bow and then a doe and a 8 point with my gun sould of had the buck in the pic below but couldnt see my pins. heres the game cam pic.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I have only shot one buck so far and it scores around 120 and it's an eight point.


Oh, and I shot mine with a muzzleloader in Ohio.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

shot a monster 100lb 1.5" whitetail as my first deer, this is my third year and i've got one picked out around 90"


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

dont have a bow kill under my belt.

my last shotty deer weighed 140 feild dressed and had a decent rack. not huge but idc he tasted so good.


----------



## jpenno (May 8, 2009)

165'' 4x4 muley, 20'' inside spread


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

No bucks for me yet.


----------

